# case 831 hydraulic problem



## jefft (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a '62 case 830 and I can't get any response from the bucket controls. My blade on the back goes up and down fine but nothing in the front.
The outer control arm under the seat is pulled forward which should put pressure to the top outlets driving the bucket control but all I get is about an inch of movement on the pistons.
While the tractor was running I disconnected the hydraulic lines from the pump attachment point and pushed the stopper ball and got a good shot of fluid from the "traffic" (left standing behind the tractor) side of the pump (pressure side) and nothing from the "curb" (right standing behind the tractor).
At first I thought I miht be frozen up so I put it in the hot garage for the past 20 hours but still nothing.
Any ideas?


----------

